# Londinium Pre-infusion times



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, can I ask people if there is a rationale behind the amount of time you take before 'lifting' the handle and how long you wait.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Slightly OT here, but a question I've been meaning to ask about levers.

Is the amount of liquid you get from them in 1 pull fixed? Sometimes I like slightly longer shots, especially if I'm using a high dose. So does a lever use a fixed amount of water eg 45ml or whatever?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In a word, yes but they vary. The Strega pulls a longer shot than the L1. But, you also dose less, around 16 gms


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I preinfuse for six seconds using a 16grm dose.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been sticking to 10 secs with a 16-16.5g on Signorina Bosco


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you generally see the first drops of coffee appearing after six seconds? I can pre infuse for 20 seconds + before drips appear and still extract within a further 27 seconds.

For longer shots I would add hot water rather than let the shot run for too long into the cup.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think the original advice Reiss gave out was to pre-infuse until the first drops appeared. Depending on bean type, grind and tamp that sometimes took 45 seconds so I reduced that to ..10 seconds but I still think that is too long but cannot explain why


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

billcoxfam said:


> Do you generally see the first drops of coffee appearing after six seconds


Used to wait for drops to appear - even if they took 20secs plus. Now I infuse for six - seven secs max and pull the shot.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pre infusion for the L1 and and Bosco are similar, the Bosco can go a little longer as there is no thermosyphon, however the L1 should only be pre infused for a max of 5 to 10 seconds, as the only real point of pre infusion is to saturate the puck sufficiently to expand the puck to the shower screen, once the puck has done this then you should really be pulling the shot and on the L1 and the Bosco this is achieved between 5 an 10 seconds. Traditionally the Italians have pre infused on levers for 5 seconds max.


----------

